# Interested in psychology but don't know where to start...



## AshleyAnn247 (Jun 15, 2005)

Hi, I'm new to the site and the subject as well. I've always been interested in psychology but never really studied a lot about it. I plan to be majoring in it but I still have some time left before school starts. I was wondering if anyone could recommend any books I could read or ANYTHING. I'm kind of wandering in the dark. Thank you so much! I would love to talk anyone about anything. 
Thank you,
Ashley


----------



## AshleyAnn247 (Jun 15, 2005)

Hi, I'm new to the site and the subject as well. I've always been interested in psychology but never really studied a lot about it. I plan to be majoring in it but I still have some time left before school starts. I was wondering if anyone could recommend any books I could read or ANYTHING. I'm kind of wandering in the dark. Thank you so much! I would love to talk anyone about anything. 
Thank you,
Ashley


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Jun 16, 2005)

The field of psychology is so broad it's difficult to know what to suggest to you.

Is there anything that particularly interests you?

Otherwise, I mught suggest that you try looking for one of the _Introductory Psychology_ or _Introduction to Psychology_ books at one of your local libraries -- those will give you an overview of the field and usually will have suggestions for further reading.

Another option is the magazine _Psychology Today_, although their articles tend to be a bit sensationalistic.


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Jun 16, 2005)

The field of psychology is so broad it's difficult to know what to suggest to you.

Is there anything that particularly interests you?

Otherwise, I mught suggest that you try looking for one of the _Introductory Psychology_ or _Introduction to Psychology_ books at one of your local libraries -- those will give you an overview of the field and usually will have suggestions for further reading.

Another option is the magazine _Psychology Today_, although their articles tend to be a bit sensationalistic.


----------



## Daniel (Jun 16, 2005)

Some links: 

The Insider's Guide to Careers in Psychology - Psychology Today
Resources for Students - American Psychological Association
International Psychology Students Organization (Membership is free)
So You Want to Be a Shrink? - PsychologyToday.com (if you are interested in being a therapist)

Careers in Psychology - PsychologyToday.com (This PDF file is a 1-page guide & flowchart of psychology career paths which originally appeared in a 2004 issue of Psychology Today.  It is readable by increasing the zoom magnification in Acrobat Reader.)


----------



## Daniel (Jun 16, 2005)

Some links: 

The Insider's Guide to Careers in Psychology - Psychology Today
Resources for Students - American Psychological Association
International Psychology Students Organization (Membership is free)
So You Want to Be a Shrink? - PsychologyToday.com (if you are interested in being a therapist)

Careers in Psychology - PsychologyToday.com (This PDF file is a 1-page guide & flowchart of psychology career paths which originally appeared in a 2004 issue of Psychology Today.  It is readable by increasing the zoom magnification in Acrobat Reader.)


----------



## AshleyAnn247 (Jun 17, 2005)

Thank you so much for taking time to help me!! I'm currently reading a book on psychology so I will post again with more questions as they come up! thanks!


----------



## AshleyAnn247 (Jun 17, 2005)

Thank you so much for taking time to help me!! I'm currently reading a book on psychology so I will post again with more questions as they come up! thanks!


----------

